# UK members



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i was talking to one of my classmates today and he had an accent that i couldn't figure out. when i asked him where he was from, he told me dudley birmingham in the UK. is there a different accent over there?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

There sure is Hypen !! He would be known as a Brummie !! Does he say Dudley something like this. Dudleeeeey.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

their all lymmes to me


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

haha they all sound the same, I suppose that happens because of the manky british teeth they have going :rasp:

I'm just joking though (don't be offend if you don't understand normal humor as opposed to british humor)


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

where did u guys get this thing about brits and their teeth? weird, dont really know anyone with really bad teeth.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

LOON said:


> There sure is Hypen !! He would be known as a Brummie !! Does he say Dudley something like this. Dudleeeeey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was actually sorta hard to understand. first black guy i've met from the u.k. a brummie eh? howcome, lol. is he gonna punch me if i call him a brummie the next time i see him?

[his accent sounded like he was cutting words a little short, stopping them abruptly.]


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

tweekie said:


> where did u guys get this thing about brits and their teeth? weird, dont really know anyone with really bad teeth.
> [snapback]946585[/snapback]​


Me to. I think they get it from Austin Powers !









Hypen. He wont mind if you call him a Brummie. It is sort of slang for a person from Birmingham. And yes, strange accent.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah you brits are hard to understand







my buddy's from manchester and his accent isn't too bad, but he's been living here for a few years.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

austin powers is cool so we will let him off.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just a thought..... wait till you meet a scouser!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

er...what the hell is a scouser?!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Someone from Liverpool !!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

LOON said:


> Someone from Liverpool !!!
> [snapback]946625[/snapback]​

















these are some funny ass names. Brummie, scouser, lol.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

How about Cockneys !!!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

You know I find it very strange that peopel living in different parts of the same country have different accents.

I was under the impression that all Brits spoke like James Bond, and all Yanks spoke like a *******..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

LOON said:


> How about Cockneys !!!
> [snapback]946632[/snapback]​










you said c*ck!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

He also said Knee :l


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

LOgan said:


> He also said Knee :l
> [snapback]946674[/snapback]​


yeah, but knee isn't as funny as "c*ck"







this is what finals week does to me


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hyphen said:


> er...what the hell is a scouser?!
> [snapback]946622[/snapback]​





LOON said:


> Someone from Liverpool !!!
> [snapback]946625[/snapback]​










I was born in Liverpool, as was all my family. Majority of them still live their, but I now live in Manchester









I dont particularly have any accent, but their are alot of them about - we dont all sound the same. Scousers, Geordies, Cockneys (southern softies), Brummies, Yorkshire farmers!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > er...what the hell is a scouser?!
> ...


You forgot Carrot Crunchers Craig.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

LOON said:


> You forgot Carrot Crunchers Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, also if we want to get into people who really cant be understood then the Irish and Scottish can be mentioned!!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

o by the way Liverpool rocks... and everton lick balls


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> LOON said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot Carrot Crunchers Craig.
> ...


hahaha that's exactly what leo [the grummie] told me.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> o by the way Liverpool rocks... and everton lick balls
> [snapback]946697[/snapback]​

















Im a season ticket holder with Liverpool, have been for the last 15 years


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hyphen said:


> hahaha that's exactly what leo [the grummie] told me.
> [snapback]946698[/snapback]​


grummie or brummie


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > o by the way Liverpool rocks... and everton lick balls
> ...


good man


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Is there a weird slang name for people from Glasgow?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha that's exactly what leo [the grummie] told me.
> ...


haha, brummie! sorry, i used to call my friend grummy


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Is there a weird slang name for people from Glasgow?
> [snapback]946702[/snapback]​


glasweigans


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I dunno but I have a good joke.

Whats the best thing to come out of England?

The road to Scotland


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> I dunno but I have a good joke.
> 
> Whats the best thing to come out of England?
> 
> ...


I'd hate to hear 1 of you bad jokes if thats a good one !


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Have a look at this :laugh:

http://www.yorkshire-dialect.org/authors/d...20Same%20Terday

Yorkshire speak :nod:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

speaking of accents apparently columbus ohio is where journalists who want to be on tv come to learn the right accent to be on tv. i think in the US the minn and wisconsin accent is the most intersting


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Have a look at this :laugh:
> 
> http://www.yorkshire-dialect.org/authors/d...20Same%20Terday
> 
> ...


hey yorkie you have got to be kidding me right


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this :laugh:
> ...


Honestly, thats how people from Barnsley sound


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hge really isnt kidding, thats how they speak!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Have a look at this :laugh:
> 
> http://www.yorkshire-dialect.org/authors/d...20Same%20Terday
> 
> ...










Thats f*cking Awesome. But I had a hard time reading it


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

LOON said:


> There sure is Hypen !! He would be known as a Brummie !! Does he say Dudley something like this. Dudleeeeey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it's more "dudlOIy"


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Burf said:


> LOON said:
> 
> 
> > There sure is Hypen !! He would be known as a Brummie !! Does he say Dudley something like this. Dudleeeeey.
> ...


Yep you spelt that better Burf.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

aye glaswegians are called weegies in slang....and we speak fast. good example of a british accent prolly vicky pollard


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll have you know "Southern Softies" are the ones with all the history









Northerners are useless at organised crime lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

LOgan said:


> I'll have you know "Southern Softies" are the ones with all the history
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yeah ok mate


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

LOgan said:


> I'll have you know "Southern Softies" are the ones with all the history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i dont think so soft southern pussys


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

screw organised crime and accents, how many of you have a nursery rhyme about the town where you live


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

hahaha this tread is great







and i recon its more like dudliiie. i used to have to go to meetings in birmingham was always funny but the dudly acsent is one of the worst i know the girls dont sound to much different to the blokes!!








but wait till someone in nottingham calls you "me duck"


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have you know "Southern Softies" are the ones with all the history
> ...











bloody soft southerners :rasp:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan said:
> ...


southerners are rats in sportswear


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

inked82 said:


> hahaha this tread is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, there is definatley a deep "ooy" sound in there. Its a hard sound to type!!

I live quite central in england, 5 mins from the furthest point away from any sea, which sucks if i wanna go to the beach! I've gotta admit, i would only move south, never north!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Burf said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha this tread is great
> ...


rite you got me sat here saying it over and over and i recon your rite there is an "oooy" at the end but i hope knowone can here me anying dudlooooy in the most boring acsent in the world!!
the souther you go the softer they get and the more chavs there are!!
chavy wankers


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

inked82 said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> > inked82 said:
> ...


Haha, me too. I suddenly realised what i was doing, and stopped pretty darn quick!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> the souther you go the softer they get and the more chavs there are!!
> chavy wankers


I dont think much of this new "chav" craze. It was much better when they were called bazzers and shazzers. Chav makes them sound to posh!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Burf said:


> > the souther you go the softer they get and the more chavs there are!!
> > chavy wankers
> 
> 
> ...


chavs are skum to much gay burburry especial those hats







when i go to the put to watch the football theres atleast 7/8 of them its like a sea of twats!! 
sorry rant over
derail over aswell sorry 
does anyone else agree that the brum acsent is so dull


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

chav :rasp:


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

englishman said:


> chav :rasp:
> [snapback]947169[/snapback]​

















thats a good likeness


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> chav :rasp:
> [snapback]947169[/snapback]​


Thats foookin ace


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Is there a weird slang name for people from Glasgow?
> [snapback]946702[/snapback]​


alchy's

anyway for you yanks ozzie (osbourne) is a brummie and had a thick accent but not so much now.

and i am a mackem before anyone calls me a geordie.

dixon


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a weird slang name for people from Glasgow?
> ...


oh hell yeh we are!!! lol seriously tho when ur dealing with glaswegian alchys they are very merry folk not the hard bawsacs(some slang for u) u think we are.

we call chavs neds here......i hate neds


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Oi, all you bleedin' Northern foreigners...less of the old bunny, OK ? I come from good ole' Sussex by- the- Sea, in fact I live within a spit and a fart from the water, and I ain't no Southern softie n' I ain't no chav either.

Yorkshire...that's the place where all them bloody sheep come from, ain't it ?
And as for L'pool...biggest second hand hub cap centre in the world.

Sussex rules......OK !!!













































Rich [ Sussex born and bred...and proud of it !! ]


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

caribekeeper said:


> Oi, all you bleedin' Northern foreigners...less of the old bunny, OK ? I come from good ole' Sussex by- the- Sea, in fact *I live within a spit and a fart from the water*, and I ain't no Southern softie n' I ain't no chav either.
> 
> Yorkshire...that's the place where all them bloody sheep come from, ain't it ?
> And as for L'pool...biggest second hand hub cap centre in the world.
> ...

























I live within a spit and a fart from the water...Whats that mena?
Its sounds fucjing Awesome hought!









Hyphen, my Korean little Person, thisis the best rehread ver!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

"I live within a spit and a fart from the water...Whats that mena?
Its sounds fucjing Awesome hought!"

Gordeez, it's an old English saying....
it means I live quite close to the seaside. I could spit into the sea from my house or fart and those on the beach would hear it !!

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a weird slang name for people from Glasgow?
> ...


Aint mackems called monkey hangers, after they hung a monkey cos they thought it was a spy









Rich, your thinking of Wales, thats where they shag sheep int it?
And if you live south of YORKSHIRE, you are a southern softie








Yorkshire- where men are men and sheep are scared


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

> I dont particularly have any accent, but their are alot of them about - we dont all sound the same. Scousers, Geordies, Cockneys (southern softies), Brummies, Yorkshire farmers!!


Hi Craig,
You forgot the place your living in.

Dont forget us Manc's or Mancunians. phrase "Howz it going are Kid"
















Rich.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rich_UK said:


> Hi Craig,
> You forgot the place your living in.
> 
> Dont forget us Manc's or Mancunians. phrase "Howz it going are Kid"
> ...


I think I deliberatly forgot it! I hear it everday living in the centre and although I didnt mind it at first it now bugs me!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I think the worst accent to understand has got to be the North West Scottish...when I used to drive long distance I used to dread going up there, could never understand a word they said.

Northern Ireland takes some getting used to as well....and as for Yorkshire ? Total foreign language to me !!!! I have trouble with 'eeh ba gum' never mind the proper stuff !!



























































Rich...a true Southerner !!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > Sheppard said:
> ...


no the monkey hangers are from hartlepool we class them as from yorkshire the same as the smoggies from middlesborough.
dixon


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> their all lymmes to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























brummies say thing like - 'im considerably richer than yo'


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh........and people from manchester are 'mad for it'


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > Sheppard said:
> ...


sorry mate no disrespect but im a midlands boy born and bred and from notts which is more southern than yorks but i aint no southern softie







most of my family is frm barnsley and my mum was born in hillsborough so i got routes there so any thing below midlands are southern softies


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is there ne pubs known for like tough british looking pl who play rugby and have shaved heads and break beer bottles on them selves and beat up ppl in the pub and have cool accents...and are all big and muscular..and head butt each other and stuff in england?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i called my friend a brummie and he started laughing :x


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

inked82 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > DiXoN said:
> ...


I'll let you off seeing as a lot of your family are from the best county- YORKSHIRE :laugh:



K fizzly said:


> is there ne pubs known for like tough british looking pl who play rugby and have shaved heads and break beer bottles on them selves and beat up ppl in the pub and have cool accents...and are all big and muscular..and head butt each other and stuff in england?
> [snapback]949043[/snapback]​


Yup, most of the pubs i drink in


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> haha they all sound the same, I suppose that happens because of the manky british teeth they have going :rasp:
> [snapback]946577[/snapback]​


lol don't sound the same, English people sound very differant, some exceptional accents are liverpool, bermingham, london & Newcastle.

if you think we all sound the same then you are simply uninformed abouot it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


the hanging of a monkey was hartlepool - they thought it was a spannish spy

mackams are unfortunate people from Sunderland.

Geordies rule


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

What about them ol' boys from Norfolkshire then....'ah yoo got a loight , bey ? '

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > is there ne pubs known for like tough british looking pl who play rugby and have shaved heads and break beer bottles on them selves and beat up ppl in the pub and have cool accents...and are all big and muscular..and head butt each other and stuff in england?
> ...


Fizzle, You idiot, the Proper Question wouldve been, How much are the beers?
Cheap? Expensive? sh*t out here, I pay like $2.50 for a 12 ounce beer at the damn Bar!



Innes said:


> the hanging of a monkey was hartlepool - they thought it was a spannish spy
> 
> mackams are unfortunate people from Sunderland.
> *
> ...


Right On Innes!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is 2.50 for a 12 ounce beer a good price?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Its £2.35 for a pint of stella where i drink.

My brother's just come back from Marrocco, he was buying liter bottles of Jack Danniells for 3 1/2 euro's. Guess where i'm going on holiday next


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude can i join ur pub or is there an innitiation where i have to head butt the wall and make a crack in the wall or some sh*t


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

stay away from pubs with saw dust on the floor


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> is 2.50 for a 12 ounce beer a good price?
> [snapback]949397[/snapback]​


No, Its alot of money.











yorkshire said:


> Its £2.35 for a pint of stella where i drink.
> 
> My brother's just come back from Marrocco, he was buying liter bottles of Jack Danniells for 3 1/2 euro's. Guess where i'm going on holiday next
> 
> ...


A Pint is like 10 oz. right?

Man, thats cheap for some Jack Daniels. Why'd yu go and have to mention that????











englishman said:


> stay away from pubs with saw dust on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why's that?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

People in different regions of America have a different accent.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> People in different regions of America have a different accent.
> [snapback]949651[/snapback]​


But America is HUGE compared to the UK. Its just amazing how many completely different accents are concentrated in such a small area. Some of the are almost like different languages


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent

u know wut the wierdest sh*t is....asian ppl with british accents like chinese ppl....or better yet a chinese fob with a british accent


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Burf said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > People in different regions of America have a different accent.
> ...


that's what amazed me. i admit that until a few years ago i used to think that everyone in the u.k. spoke like they lived in buckingham palace. but after meeting some awesome people from different areas of england i've learned that they have TOTALLY different accents, which is amazing. and with us, we can understand the other accents. from what i understand some brits have a hard time understand their accents











> i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent
> 
> u know wut the wierdest sh*t is....asian ppl with british accents like chinese ppl....or better yet a chinese fob with a british accent


i saw this hot indian girl in a porno with a british accent


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent
> 
> u know wut the wierdest sh*t is....asian ppl with british accents like chinese ppl....or better yet a chinese fob with a british accent
> [snapback]949689[/snapback]​


That'd be a Site to see.
Im waiting for a black Crocodile Hunter!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent
> 
> ....asian ppl with british accents like chinese ppl....
> [snapback]949689[/snapback]​


thats me...chinese with scottish accent :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i know a chinese guy with a south african accent


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

andycrazymonkey said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent
> ...


i hope ur joking lol thats so tite


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how the f*ck did a chinese person end up in scotland?


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

parents are from hong kong moved here in the 70s and settled here. was born and bred here. there are more chinese folk here than u expect


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i like it when british ppl try to speak with an american accent
> 
> [snapback]949689[/snapback]​


Why would we do that ?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yorkshire rules!! its the best county there is, except theres thousands of chavs around the area where i live, and YORKSHIRE, 2.35 for a stella? get yaself to the cricket club in tickhill, I dont think we do pints of stella, although we might? but its like 1.75 or something for a pint of tetleys extra cold, mmmmm tetleys.







And we have a few people who like to smash bottles over peoples heads down there too!

As for accents, well my mates dad is irish, but moved to birmingham, and then to yorkshire. well you can just imagine cant ya! i dont understand a word that comes out his mouth. another of my friends mum and dad are from brighton








(sorry i had to do it) and there accents are funny as hell


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think its awsome how the brits talk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

honestly tho i dont get how ppl get accents like that...i seriously dont...like if yorkshire has that accent like that link wow....like i have family who live in honslow and surrey? not sure about spelling....is honslow ne bad? like they had nice accents i could understand but iono wtf are u guys speaking a different language in yorkshire


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Working mens clubs are the best for cheap beer, but if you aint a regular you'll probably get grief from the locals. Everyone has their own place to lean at the bar, even the dog, and woe betide anyone who dares to stand/sit in someone elses place :laugh:

I think town stella must be different from the stella in my local. i can get pissed without problem in my local, but if i get pissed on stella in town i usually come home and piss in the wash basket/wardrobe or somewhere else i shouldnt be pissing. Never remember a thing about it until the next morning when i go to get a clean t-shirt out, or the gf smacks me round the head


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yesterday i was faded and peed on my friends lawn


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> honestly tho i dont get how ppl get accents like that...i seriously dont...like if yorkshire has that accent like that link wow....like i have family who live in honslow and surrey? not sure about spelling....is honslow ne bad? like they had nice accents i could understand but iono wtf are u guys speaking a different language in yorkshire
> [snapback]950602[/snapback]​


My accents not quite as strong as in that link, although Barnsley is only about 20 miles away from me and they really do speak like that :laugh: 
i like the way accents change so much in such relatively short distances. Makes it easier to pick on the stranger in town :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wheres honslow and surrey at? is that the "gay north" u guys been talking about


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yesterday i was faded and peed on my friends lawn
> [snapback]950606[/snapback]​


Washing basket last friday night


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wheres honslow and surrey at? is that the "gay north" u guys been talking about
> [snapback]950611[/snapback]​


wrong way round. its the Gay South

and Honslow and surrey are SOUTH.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I think town stella must be different from the stella in my local. i can get pissed without problem in my local, but if i get pissed on stella in town i usually come home and piss in the wash basket/wardrobe or somewhere else i shouldnt be pissing. Never remember a thing about it until the next morning when i go to get a clean t-shirt out, or the gf smacks me round the head


its the other way round for me, i was at a mates party at the graceholme in warmy, i had about 14 pints (my minds blank after that) and then dont remember anythink after that untill i woke up at half 5 the next day, apparently i told this random person i loved her and pissed on the wall when i got home?! yet a couple of weeks ago i drank 11 at a party in town and was reasonably sober, well i didnt propose to anyone or tell random people i loved them anyway, i think the beer must have been waterd down or something


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> wrong way round. its the Gay South


deffinatly, my mae who is kind of a southener (i think he was born down there but im not sure) has long hair and cried when busted split up, he also likes abba and westlife....dewffinatly a poofter


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i thought that its gay north and cool south


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

are u guys from the south or north


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> are u guys from the south or north
> [snapback]950627[/snapback]​


bet you cant guess :laugh:

I'm from the north. Over here in the U.K. its standard practice to take the piss out of northerners/southerners, depending on which part of the country you're from. Its always tongue in cheek. Never met anyone who takes the north/south divide thing seriously.









Whats the betting some [email protected] will go and prove me wrong and get all serious about it, and start posting "You Northern wanker" posts :laugh:


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

ive lived in liverpool for 13 years but i came from sheffieldlived there a long time boy do i miss that yorkshire twang







but on day ill go back to live there

dave


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > are u guys from the south or north
> ...


u f*cking northern yankee...wanker....bloody kaboose....wicked chap....mellow fellow...go play rugby and break a beer bottle on ur head then beat up the guy in the pub sitting in ur seat

wuts twang?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

And you people from over there think we have horrible accents over here. "MATE" lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its CHAP...only the australians use MATE i think...either way both are homosexual...i prefer to use #REMOVED# and HOMIE which make me feel very african american


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yesterday i was faded and peed on my friends lawn
> [snapback]950606[/snapback]​














yorkshire said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > yesterday i was faded and peed on my friends lawn
> ...










Man, You guys get Fucked up or somthing. I get Wasted, But I usually make it to the bathroom. If I dont, Im either on the side or the back of the house :laugh:



piranhasrule said:


> > wrong way round. its the Gay South
> 
> 
> deffinatly, my mae who is kind of a southener (i think he was born down there but im not sure) has long hair and cried when busted split up, he also likes abba and westlife....*dewffinatly a poofter*
> [snapback]950623[/snapback]​










He called him a Poofter.











K fizzly said:


> its CHAP...only the australians use MATE i think...either way both are homosexual...i prefer to use #REMOVED# and HOMIE which make me feel very african american
> [snapback]950740[/snapback]​


Too Bad your WHITE YOU WANKER!!!!!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> I think its awsome how the brits talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean, _properly_?



> Yorkshire rules!! its the best *country* there is


Fixed


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> bloody kaboose....wicked chap....mellow fellow










they have to be the worst insults ive ever heard!



> i thought that its gay north and cool south










sounds about right!


> its CHAP...only the australians use MATE i think...either way both are homosexual...i prefer to use #REMOVED# and HOMIE which make me feel very african american


People say mate here quite often

Toodle pip


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Found this on the net, a Yorkshiremans view on footy :laugh:

CoB HOME / NEWS ARCHIVES

A'Yup Ref?

For full-blooded Yorkshiremen wi' whippets darn their trousers

Ge' t' nancies out o' t' game once an' fer orl

By Obadiah Guttersthwaipe
I'm feelin rigt angry abart these modern day footballers, I kna why they have gone all soft. - It's 'cos o' poncy names, like. That's wha' r'it is.
Remember int' owd days, when footie players kicked a bleedin ball made out o' ten pounds o' clay, stitched inside a steel-reinforced leather shell wi' laces made art o' piano wire? Well, in them days players could onny survive the rigours of t' game because they were called things like Albert, Arthur, Bert, Harry, Bill, Eddie, Bob, Jack and Tommy. 'ard names for 'ard men, them wor.
And wha' do wi' av naa? Jason, Wayne, Dean, Ryan, Jamie, Robbie. Bloomin' tarts' names, they is. Nerrr wonda t' ball's is like a bleedin' balloon an' shin pads is like slices o' bread. Int' owd days thee neva saw a Len Shackleton or a Billy Wright wi' a puffy little Sondico piece o' paper darn his little thin socks. Shinpads in them days was made art o' library books, and socks was like sackcloth.

Same wi' t' jerseys. Bleedin' shirts wi' 'oles in nar so they can "breathe", I ask thee!? Aye, so that little Jody's 'airless chest can breathe an' 'e doesn't gera chill! Stanley Matthews used to dribble roun' Europe's finest wearin' a bleedin' tent and shorts cobbled togetha fra t' jacket o' his de-mob suit. Aye, 'e bloody well did. Nerrr wonda t' ballet dancers o' today fall ovveur orl t' time wheneva an opponent comes anywheear near 'em. Tarts wi' 'an' bags, t' lot of 'em.
An' they nevva used ta show their backsides at one anotha neitha. Can thee imagine wha' might av ap'n if Don Revie had flashed 'is ring at Nat Lofthouse durin' a City-Wanderers game? 'E'd av gotten one of 'em size 10 'obnails up 'is bleedin' chuff.
Bleedin' therapy for stress mi ar*e! Stan Collymooar slaps 'is missus abart an' 'e takes three seasons off with stress counsellin'. Prancin' tit. Int' owd days it was expected fer footballers to belt t' old sow abart a bit, specially afta a bad defeat. An' t' women used ta expect it, an' so they should av. They was lucky ta be wedded ta footballers. Ha! Trevor Morley gorra kitchen knife in 'is back off 'is wife an' wor out o' action for three month. Soft git. Archie McShitt o' Port Vale gotten run ovveur wi' 'orse 'n cart on Friday night an' 'e still turns out aginst Bradf'd t' followin' day. An' 'e scores two goals. That's cos 'is name weren't "Trevor". Good owd Archie. Broke 'is 'ip, both 'is legs, murdered 'is wife and buried her under t' patio an' still made t' Englan' team fer t' 'ome Internationals. Did 'e av anny "stress counsellin"? Did 'e bo****ks!
An' drugs? Theear wor none o' that int' owd days. Oh, na. In them days it wor a quick shot o' morphine befooar kick-off an' thee wor lucky if thee gotten tha. By 'alf-time it 'ad all but wooar off sa they pumped thee full o' laudanum. None o' thi' cocaine sniffin' an' shootin' up class A narcotics. Bent ballet sh**e tha is.
Goal celebrations? Dooan't talk ta me abart goal celebrations. Crawlin' on t' floor an' thrustin' thee 'ips at t' crowd. Huh! I'd like ta av seen Cliff Bastin do tha afta a run darn t' left flank an' crossin' fer Alex James ta fire 'ome a winna. 'andshakes..... an' tha' wor all thee getten. Tha an' a tommy tank in t' showers afterwar'. But it wor a propa tommy tank........all man stuff. None o' these perfume ponce tommy tanks betwixt blokes like tha you get nowadays wi' players like Greem Le Saux an' Steffen Le Gerrard.
Allegedly. In them days, theear wor nowt wrong wi' it cos it din't mean nowt. They used to say theear wor a "merry atmosphere" in t' dressin' room afta th' match. Bur it din't mean owt mucky. Just a bit o' 'armless spankin' t' plank among 'ealthy young sportsmen. Aye. I know. Me dad towd me.
Sixty gran' a bloody week! Ha! I wouldn't pay 'em tuppence. Two bob Tommy Lawton used ta get........a month! An' our kid, Tom Finney still worked as a plumber fourteen days a bloody week when 'e wor playin for Englan'. It's true, you knaa. Owd man towd me. Players 'ad ta work them days just ta make up their brass. Not like today. Stan Pearson 'ad ta clean sewers an' doubled up as Owd Trafford shithouse cleaner. 'e 'ad ta nip off durin one game cos some bloke 'ad built a log cabin an' blocked t' U-bend. An' as for tha Eddie Hapgood, 'e wor a......male model ....er......though he nevva liked ta talk abart it.
So I say we start callin kids real blokes names agin. If thas avin' a bairn, dooan't even consider prancy names an' sh**e names like what fowk call their kids these days. Otherwise wha' we gonneur gerr i' twenty years' time? The Englan' team full o' players called Keanu, Ronan, Ashley and bleedin' Chesney! Call your kids Alf, 'erbert, Len, Frank, Fred, Norman an' Wilf. An' let's ge' t' nancies out o' t' game once an' fer orl.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> . Tha an' a tommy tank in t' showers afterwar'. But it wor a propa tommy tank........all man stuff. None o' these perfume ponce tommy tanks betwixt blokes like tha you get nowadays wi' players like Greem Le Saux an' Steffen Le Gerrard.










Classic!!

Great read


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wait wtf was this guy talking about


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

way da go yorkshire


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry but i havent laffed this fuckin much in years takes me back to yorkshire hands up to you

dave


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wait wtf was this guy talking about
> [snapback]951704[/snapback]​


Here it is without the Yorkshire accent, just for you Fizzly









[email protected]

With the addition of blokes called Peggy and Marion to the footie back pages Sam Vision has kind of lost it a bit. Cover yer ears, kids.

____________________

I'm feeling all angry about these modern day footballers, I know why they have gone all soft - It's because of poncy names. That's what it is.

Remember in the old days, when footy players kicked a ball made out of ten pound of clay stitched inside a steel-reinforced leather shell with laces made out of piano wire? Well, in them days players could only survive the rigours of the game because they were called things like Albert, Arthur, Bert, Harry, Bill, Eddie, Bob, Jack and Tommy. Tough names for tough men, them was. And what do we have now? Jason, Wayne, Dean, Ryan, Jamie, Robbie. Tarts' names, they are. Great big blimming puffs. No wonder the ball's like a balloon and shin pads is like slices of bread.

In the old days you never saw a Len Shackleton or a Billy Wright with a puffy little Sondico piece of paper down his little thin socks. Shinpads in them days was made out of library books, and socks was like sackcloth. Same with the jerseys. Blimmin' shirts with holes in now so they can breathe. Yes, so that little Jody's hairless chest can breathe and he doesn't get a chill. Eff off. Stanley Matthews used to dribble round Europe's finest wearing a tent and shorts cobbled together from the jacket of his de-mob suit. Aye, he blimmin' did. No wonder players fall over all the time whenever an opponent comes anywhere near them.

And they never used to show their arses at one another either. Can you imagine what might have happened if Don Revie had flashed his ring at Nat Lofthouse during a City-Bolton Wanderers game? He'd have got one of them size- hobnail wotsits up his chuff. Therapy for stress my arse! Stan Collymore slaps his missus and he takes three seasons off with stress counselling. What the blimmin' eckers is that all abart? Ha! Trevor Morley got a kitchen knife in his back off his wife and was out of action for three month. Soft get.

Archie McChitt of Port Vale got run over with horse and cart one Friday night and he still turned out against Bradford the following day. And he scored two goals. That's cos his name wasn't "Trevor". Good old Archie. Broke his hip, both his legs, murdered his wife and buried her under the patio and still made the England team for the Home Internationals. Did he have any "stress counselling"? Did he buggery!

And drugs? There was none of that in the old days. Oh, no. In them days it was a quick shot of morphine before kick-off and you was lucky if you got that. By half-time it had all but wore off so they pumped you full of laudanum. None of this cocaine sniffing and shooting up class A narcotics. Goal celebrations? Don't talk to me about goal celebrations. Crawling on the floor and thrusting their hips at the crowd. Huh! I'd like to have seen Cliff Bastin do that after a run down the left flank and crossing for Alex James to fire home a winner. Handshakes...and that was all you got. That and a hand job in the showers afterwards. But it was a proper beef jerky...all man stuff. None of these puffy hand shandies between blokes that you get nowadays with players like Greame Le Socks and Stephen Jeer-Hard. Allegedly.

In them days, there was nowt wrong with it cos it didn't mean nowt. They used to say there was a "gay atmosphere" in the dressing room after the match. But it didn't mean owt mucky. Just a bit of harmless spanking the plank among healthy young sportsmen. Aye. I know. Me dad told me. Sixty grand a week! Ha! I wouldn't pay 'em tuppence. Two-bob Tommy Lawton used to get a guinea a month! And Tom Finney still worked as a plumber four days a week when he was playing for England. It's true, you know. Players had to work them days just to make up their money. Not like today. Stan Pearson had to clean sewers and doubled up as Old Trafford craphouse cleaner. He had to go off during one game because some gonk had built a log cabin and blocked the U-bend. And that Eddie Hapgood was a male model...though he never liked to talk about it.

So I say we start calling kids real male names again. If you're having a kid, don't even consider puffy names like what people call their kids these days. Otherwise what we gonna get in twenty years' time? The England team full of players called Keanu, Ronan, Ashley and blimmin' Chesney. Bugger that! Call your kids Alf, Herbert, Len, Frank, Fred and Wilf. And let's get the powder puffs out of the game once and for all.

I thank you.

__________Sam Vision ©Jan2000


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude..after reading that...i want to move to yorkshire

so is yorkshire like the hood of england...like the slums and sh*t or is it like full of preppys and rich ppl


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude..after reading that...i want to move to yorkshire
> 
> so is yorkshire like the hood of england...like the slums and sh*t or is it like full of preppys and rich ppl
> [snapback]952039[/snapback]​


Its the biggest county in England Fizz








it's been pretty rough, most of the industries (coal, steel works etc) were closed down leaving a lot of hardworking blokes out of work. But the county has picked itself up and is sorting itself out. Some of the cities are state of the art, but also holds on to its heritage. York, Leeds and Sheffield for example.
Doncaster where i'm from has been a shithole for quite a while because of all the unemployment caused by pit closures. It's now turned itself around because Finningley airforce base is now being turned into an international airport. Its got the longest runway in the U.K. and was used for flying the old Vulcan bombers from. The value of property has rocketed :nod: 
Some of the old pit villages near me are pretty rough though:agh:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice post yorkie im from leeds and i have a pooftas name (ryan) lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

englishman said:


> stay away from pubs with saw dust on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its best to stay away from pucs with blood on the floor there plenty of those in sunderland.



K fizzly said:


> are u guys from the south or north
> [snapback]950627[/snapback]​


north for me born and bred although i would rather leave this sh*t hole country ASAP and probably will do one day.

dixon


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I re-read that post, and its still funny!

My NEW Goal, Is to someday go out there and Booze it a Pub.

My goal before that? was to own a BARRELL of Jack Daniels!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much would that cost u?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> My goal before that? was to own a BARRELL of Jack Daniels!
> [snapback]952672[/snapback]​


That would elevate you to hero status


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I guess that makes every guy down at the JD plant a hero?

I'd rather not be an amatuer, an Oil Tanker of JD will do nicely..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I re-read that post, and its still funny!
> 
> My NEW Goal, Is to someday go out there and Booze it a Pub.
> 
> ...


Gordeez, you are welcome to bring your barrel of JD over here, when we've finished it we'll go boozing in some proper English pubs


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

my family was in hillsborough but now in hoyland(sp?) barnsley
oh and the stella thing can be bad i never remeber anything after about 14ish of them where ever i drink it, thats why we call it "stella actatwat" in stead of atois here lol
but i always keep well out of the north/south thing coz im a midlands boy born and bred :rasp:


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

hey yorkshire what part of doncaster do you live any ware neer tick hill spent some time round there with frends stee fulaton was one my god did we have a blast

the good old days
yes iam proud of yorkshire the way it has picked up 
do you remember the coal strike???
dave


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

lol?

How fuckin' _old_ are you?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I re-read that post, and its still funny!
> ...


im not invited? i thought u liked me


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

how old is me why iam 38 how old are you


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


if you think you can handle a true brithish pub kid im sure hed let you 
personaly you wouldt last 5mins in my local with an american accent sorry


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha why tell me why...stop giving me clues...i curious...are they like big tree trunks with british accents and fight ppl who sit in there seat and sh*t


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> My goal before that? was to own a BARRELL of Jack Daniels!


A man after my own heart


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> haha why tell me why...stop giving me clues...i curious...are they like big tree trunks with british accents and fight ppl who sit in there seat and sh*t
> [snapback]953564[/snapback]​


if you go to a local pub you need to be a "local" all i get asked when i go to the bar is "how many?" and i get exatly what i want everyone knows everyone else in my local so if your not introduced your or not a regular the pub will go very quiet when you walk in and youll be stared at alot and if you look back its all over
they dont need to be big to be strong it wouldnt be personal its just youd be on their turf now









oh and if you called anyone homie youd get your ass kicked just for that lol


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

ive got 2 liters of jd come round and get sh*t lol


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

that should have siad sh*t faced


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

inked82 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > haha why tell me why...stop giving me clues...i curious...are they like big tree trunks with british accents and fight ppl who sit in there seat and sh*t
> ...


thats funny and true


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I re-read that post, and its still funny!
> ...


Yorkie, If I was rich enough, Id buy a Barrel, Marry it, and travel the world with her by my side :laugh:



K fizzly said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Fizzle my Nizzle, your too petite to drink with men.
You wouldnt last after a Pint of Beer, let alone Jack. poofter :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# i drink 40's to...besides u look to adorable to go to a mean pub...and im black so i can go where ever i want to...yorkshire take me instead...gordeez is just to adorable to come...and besides being taller in width im bigger :rasp:


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

divad I am too young to rememebr the miners strikes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> #REMOVED# i drink 40's to...besides u look to adorable to go to a mean pub...and im black so i can go where ever i want to...yorkshire take me instead...gordeez is just to adorable to come...and besides being taller in width im bigger :rasp:
> [snapback]953787[/snapback]​


Fizzle, your a lightweight Drinker.
Youd pass out after HALF a 40.
Adorable? I am Soft :laugh: 
Taller in Width?








YOU Wouldnt last in a Pub. You wouldnt lst in american bar!








Besides, Yorkie wants someone who can outdrink him, not pass out after one Pint of Beer


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# lets go than..il challenge u to a duel


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

divad said:


> hey yorkshire what part of doncaster do you live any ware neer tick hill spent some time round there with frends stee fulaton was one my god did we have a blast
> 
> the good old days
> yes iam proud of yorkshire the way it has picked up
> ...


im from tickhill!


----------



## divad (Mar 24, 2005)

you kiddin yes


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

inked82 said:


> my family was in hillsborough but now in hoyland(sp?) barnsley
> oh and the stella thing can be bad i never remeber anything after about 14ish of them where ever i drink it, thats why we call it "stella actatwat" in stead of atois here lol
> but i always keep well out of the north/south thing coz im a midlands boy born and bred :rasp:
> [snapback]953419[/snapback]​





divad said:


> hey yorkshire what part of doncaster do you live any ware neer tick hill spent some time round there with frends stee fulaton was one my god did we have a blast
> 
> the good old days
> yes iam proud of yorkshire the way it has picked up
> ...





Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


inked- I was actualy born near Hoyland in Barnsley. As for the stella, we just call it "wife beater" 'round here :nod:

divad- I live about 10 minutes from Tickhill. Moving to Tickhill road very soon i hope.
I can remember the miners strike to. My Dad was a copper and my best mates Dad was a miner. we got arrested together and the plod couldnt understand why a coppers son and a miners son were hanging around together.

Gordeez- you are def a puff if you want to marry a barrel of JD and travel the world with her by your side. There's far too many beutiful barrels of exotic alcohol out there. A real man would use and abuse miss JD until she had nothing left to offer, then he'd move on to the next Miss barrel of alcohol

Fizzle- Dont worry, you are invited to. Meet you in the TuT'n'Shive pub at dinner time


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > wheres honslow and surrey at? is that the "gay north" u guys been talking about
> ...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> [snapback]954489[/snapback]​


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... that is probably true...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

divad said:


> you kiddin yes
> [snapback]954896[/snapback]​


no, lived hear for about 13 years, moved from balby when i was 3. But tickhill sucks, theres nothing to do except drink beer and then do stupid things like raft across the duckpond and down the damm at the other end when ya drunk. its the school holidays at the moment so all my mates are off school, iv spent the last 3 days sat around with them drinking and il be doing the same thing tonight! on secand thoughts i love tickhill!

spend alot of time out in warmy though


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

even though im from norfolk i dont sound like it.I think people from manchester have the coolest accent in britain which is why my favourite music group is (new order).


----------

